# Townsville Brewery



## Jino (2/2/05)

Has anyone here been to the Townsville Brewery??

I went there about 2 months ago and thought it was awesome!

Its a big pub showing off its big vats, it constantly has its 6 beers on tap and has a few seasonal beers. 

Well worth a visit if you are ever up that way. Didn't get a chance to eat there but it looked like it had some good food up for offer. 

I recommend Ned's Red but i did only get a chance to try that and the Townsville bitter.

Check out there website - http://www.townsvillebrewery.com.au


----------



## adam (31/12/05)

I was at the townsville brewery last week after a work commitment.
Tried all there beers and loved them - especially their pale ale (it certainly suits the hot climate).
Also had a beautiful pizza.
I would say if you are in the area then definately drop in.

cheers
adam


----------



## ruserious (31/12/05)

it's a nice set-up isn't it, i had the wheat and the bitter, both very nice beers.

:beer: 
ruserious


----------



## stephen (3/1/06)

Went there last November for a work function - My work was in Townsville at the time! The beers were fantastic. Started at one end of the font and worked my way to the stout. A few fellow workmates, who were a little shy of stepping out of their comfort zone - ie. "I'll just stick with this beer, it;s fine" were quite surprised at the complexity beer can have after trying several different styles.

The food was another thing! It was up there with the beer - fantastic. There were about 40 of us and the range of food available and the quality was, as I said earlier, fantastic. If you ever in that wonderful part of the world ( I was raised there so am a little biased) do drop in an and enjoy yourselves there - I highly recommend it.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Zwickel (3/1/06)

yes, I have been there last November too, just spent my hollidays in the region.

I loved it, sitting there, outside of course, have a fantastic beer and a fantastic meal as well.

Also a great atmosphere has been provided, anyway Ill visit again, next holliday.

It is very recommendable.

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Fester (4/1/06)

Was in T'ville last year, and frequented this establishment.. (Certainly makes a better brewery than a Post Office!)

We set ourselves a challenge - Drink up and down the beer board, and then see who could get into the Cowboy's club without being refused entry...

Of a group of 6, we only lost 1

h34r:


----------



## Duff (5/4/06)

A few of us turned up at 4pm last Sunday looking forward to working our way from one end of the font to the other after my brother-in-law's 30th birthday.

We knew we were in trouble when we turned up while the staff were packing chairs up. when queried, the reply "Sorry, since we've had no customers since 3.00pm, we have decided to close." :blink: 

Amazing how a micro like that has no business in the heart of town on a Sunday arvo, specially when they advertise hours from 11.00am - late. We ended up going out to the Strand to a joint called Seaview where they had the Townsville Bitter (3.0%) in bottles. Typical mega-swill lager with no real hop notes, so did we really miss out on anything??

If you are in Townsville and expect a Sunday afternoon session at the brewery, make it early in the day.

Cheers.


----------



## linqkster (10/4/06)

Thanks for the link. Look forward to trying them.


----------

